# A Selection Of Slingshot Pouch Templates



## sduncan91 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey everyone, I recently became interested in making my own leather slingshot pouches. Up until now I've been using Rayshot's Supersure pouches, and these have been absolutely exceptional. However, I'm in the UK and ordering the pouches from America means a very long wait and expensive shipping costs. Even though the Supersure pouches last a long time, I'd rather not wear out my supply through constant use. Also, I thought homemade pouches would be excellent for when I give away slingshots as gifts.

I was really surprised at how difficult it was to find simple templates for cutting out symmetrical pouches. I found dozens and dozens of slingshot frame templates, but practically nothing for pouches. In the end I decided to just make my own. I'm sure most of you guys have your own system for making pouches already, but I figured I'd post them here just in case anyone has a use for them.

These designs are all very simple, but I've tried to ensure that each one is perfectly symmetrical and provides even alignment of centre and band holes to make cutting your pouches by hand much easier and more reliable. I'll point out that the band holes are deliberately small (4mm), but I have provided an "extension" to the hole, indicated by the red lines. Simply cut along those red lines to make fitting bands easier, but without removing too much leather. You can always just punch larger holes if you prefer.

I have also made a rounded and rectangular version for each size. Simply cut around the circles for a nice rounded edge. I know making two versions seems a little pointless, as the rounded versions still have the rectangular outline which you can use, but I figured some might prefer to not have circles cluttering up the template, so I gave both options.

You can find a PDF download containing all of these templates at the end of this post, and also in the "Templates" section of this forum. If you would like a template made to different specifications, but you don't know how to make one yourself, message me the specs you'd like and I'll happily make one for you.

The small pouch is based on the 5/8 inch Supersure pouch size. I think it would be excellent for hunting or any time you want maximum speed due to its small size. But it will also perform well for target shooting:















The standard pouch is a fair bit larger, and should be nice to hold, with the ability to comfortably handle a variety of ammo sizes:















Here's an extra wide version of the standard pouch, for those who prefer a little more to grip on to:















And finally, here is the large pouch. This has roughly similar dimensions to Rayshot's "Rockstar" pouch. It should be able to handle all manner of large or irregularly-shaped ammo. Because a pouch this size is really designed for large and/or irregular projectiles, I thought a centre hole would be somewhat pointless, but you can always punch one in if you like:















And here is a PDF containing all of these designs:

View attachment Slingshot Pouch Templates.pdf


Hopefully some of you will find these helpful.

Sean


----------



## ultravisitor (Oct 21, 2012)

Great stuff you share here!
Thank you!
I appreciate the effort you put in that post.


----------



## worserabbit (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for sharing these! I've been looking for a pouch PDF for a while now.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Excellently done, and will be useful for many.

thanks for sharing

LGD


----------



## sduncan91 (Mar 13, 2012)

You're very welcome for the templates guys. I actually got a message from Ray himself to let me know that if I order the Supershot pouches directly from him that he offers international shipping for only $2, and delivery times are estimated to be under 10 days for many people. That's faster and more affordable than I thought, so I would highly recommend to anyone looking for the best pouches available to get in touch with Ray. I'm still going to practice making my own pouches though, just for fun and to experiment with different sizes and methods. I've been researching leatherwork and pouch design and I'm working on my own method of pouch construction just now in the hope of achieving very durable and uniform pouches with only cheap cuts of leather off eBay and simple hand tools.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I love this. Thanks a million.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the templates. They should be very useful especially to newer slingshooters. I have had to work out the proper dimensions myself, through painful (sometimes in the literal sense of the word) trial and error ...

I have pouch that is 85mm wide and almost 30mm tall, that is more than sufficient for any slingshot ammo the average shooter uses, even 20mm balls. For my little 7mm lead pellets I use a pouch that is barely as big as two thumbnails.

Btw I use only pouches with holes, and as a rule of thumb I have found that a good size for the hole is between 1/2 and an absolute maximum of2/3 of the diameter of the intended ammo. The softer and thinner the leather is the more one should tend towards the smaller diameter for the hole.

Two other things that I have found to be true (YMMV, might just be me doing something wrong):

The holes in the pouch last longer if they are bigger, surprisingly.

The edges of the pouch should not be rounded, because then the rubber bands tend to "wander around the hole" after some shots. The bit right between hole and outer edge should be the narrowest part.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Great post. thanks man...


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks so much! Great stuff! What size pouch do you guys suggest for 1/4 inch (6mm) steel ammo?


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

I use a 4,7cm x 2cm pouch for my 7mm lead pellets, works just fine, just like it does with 6mm airsoft and 7,5mm steel. It has a 3mm hole in it. Never had a fork hit with that setup, despite hundreds of shots fired. I am using TB SIlver with a 2-1cm taper. For 6mm steel I would probably use sth narrower, or TB Black or Blue.


----------



## Can-Killa (Feb 2, 2015)

sduncan91 said:


> Hey everyone, I recently became interested in making my own leather slingshot pouches. Up until now I've been using Rayshot's Supersure pouches, and these have been absolutely exceptional. However, I'm in the UK and ordering the pouches from America means a very long wait and expensive shipping costs. Even though the Supersure pouches last a long time, I'd rather not wear out my supply through constant use. Also, I thought homemade pouches would be excellent for when I give away slingshots as gifts.
> 
> I was really surprised at how difficult it was to find simple templates for cutting out symmetrical pouches. I found dozens and dozens of slingshot frame templates, but practically nothing for pouches. In the end I decided to just make my own. I'm sure most of you guys have your own system for making pouches already, but I figured I'd post them here just in case anyone has a use for them.
> 
> ...


This is awesome. Thank you. Quick question: What are people using to punch out the holes? or better yet can I use a leather hole punch for belts like this or is there a better option? What about the extensions you provide can I use a sharp scissor or a exacto knife to cut?


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

@slingshotlover 
A leather punch is perfect and a exacto works for me 
Cheers


----------

